# Great Shrimp only forum



## gnatster (Mar 12, 2004)

Funny you mention that, the shrimp forum here really took off after the owner of petshrimp miffed a few folks and they migrated away. Can't say I blame them. BTW the traffic over there has dropped appricably since then.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

You mean the info in our "Shrimp" forum isn't any good?  

We have some of the most knowledgeable shrimp people around! roud: 

Mike


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

I was banned from there after sticking up for another member when the moderator/owner was rude/crass/awful to that member. Ridiculous.


----------

